# Does GenieGo work with Airplay?



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry, I searched before posting this but didn't see a clear answer.

Does the GenieGo App (iPhone/iPad version or Mac OSX version) do Airplay streaming to an AppleTV device?

If not, does anyone know if there is any App on any of the major TV platforms or set top boxes that is compatible with remote streaming of GenieGo? The goal is to be able to see streamed recorded content on another TV at a remote location, rather than just on my iPad or laptop screen.

If not, anyone know if this is planned soon? Trying to decide if we should get a Slingbox for Christmas or if GenieGo is enough and it comes down to how easily it is to watch remote content on another physical TV.

Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You could use the Apple HDMI connector to connect the iPad or iPhone directly to the TV.

*Lightning:*
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD826ZM/A/lightning-digital-av-adapter?fnode=3a

*30-Pin:*
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD098ZM/A/apple-digital-av-adapter?fnode=3a

- Merg


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

all you can use is mirroring, which is better than nothing, I guess....


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

GG lets you carry your programs in addition to streaming if you have internet service. Much better than a slingbox.

And HDMI or mirroring to a ATV works well. Better than most hotel TVs.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I tested out the Airplay mirroring from my MacBook Pro. Main problem is the resolution seemed terrible. And this was from my home network, not even remotely. I looked it up and it sounds like GenieGo only does a resolution of 720 x 480. Whereas, according to various websites (not just Sling's), the latest Slingboxes can stream at full 1080P (1920 x 1080). I had some guests over to my house a month ago using Sling to watch a local sports game from their house on the other coast and it seemed to work great at full HD resolution.

Can anyone confirm the max resolution of the GenieGo and if this is expected to change? Perhaps it's an okay resolution from a phone or tablet, but it really suffers on a large 1080p TV screen.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You've hit the nail. The number of pixels is just fine for iPad or laptop, but I can't stand it on a large screen. 

GenieGo is superior for business or pleasure travel, and is the only thing where internet is lousy or doesn't exist.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And if I recall, the client $ adds up pretty quickly for sling.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> And if I recall, the client $ adds up pretty quickly for sling.


$14.99 per tablet or phone. Slingplayer for computer (Windows or Mac) is free.

It is important to note that Sling does not interfere with your ability to effectively use their products for their advertised purpose. The same can not be said for DIRECTV with respect to the GenieGo.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't understand that bit of wisdom.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> I don't understand that bit of wisdom.


I'm pretty sure you know that the GenieGo has decided limitations on what it can cast and/or transfer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> I'm pretty sure you know that the GenieGo has decided limitations on what it can cast and/or transfer.


Why don't you simply outline your beef/complaint/whine in simple terms that dolts such as I can understand?


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm pretty sure you know that the GenieGo has decided limitations on what it can cast and/or transfer.


I don't know. What limitations do they place on what recorded content can be streamed?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know that OTA or VOD and some regional Sports or sports packages can't be streamed or transcoded. But a Dish customer may not know that.

And these are probably contract or file format related.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> I know that OTA or VOD and some regional Sports or sports packages can't be streamed or transcoded.


PPV is also absent from the list of "eligible" content.



> And these are probably contract or file format related.


The reasoning doesn't make them any less of a limitation.

There's also the non-content limitations:
Streaming only within home network
The content be recorded (or recording)
Can only stream from a HD DVR
Broadband connection required (even though it can't stream over the Internet)
Five client license rule
30 day rule
One GenieGo per account
640x480 resolution
Constant bitrate encoding
Six hour limit per viewing session
Limited trick play
Non-streaming content must be "prepared" (in real time)
To be sure, the GenieGo has its applications, but it probably shouldn't be compared with place-shifting devices as the overlap isn't particularly broad.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You must update your software. Oh, no GenieGo, then? 
You are out of date.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Citivas said:


> Perhaps it's an okay resolution from a phone or tablet, but it really suffers on a large 1080p TV screen.


You are correct, but probably because a TV was not a target product


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> PPV is also absent from the list of "eligible" content.
> 
> The reasoning doesn't make them any less of a limitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> You are correct, but probably because a TV was not a target product


It feels like it's kind of half-way between two products on the streaming feature. A major benefit of streaming to a mobile device would be to do it away from home and yet it doesn't allow streaming over cellular connections. It's certainly nice for downloading pre-planned content onto local devices but between the lack of HD streaming, the lack of streaming over cellular, the lack of Airplay support (except mirroring), the lack of live content streaming (unless you go to the trouble to go into the other DirecTV app and start recording it first) and the other restrictions, it doesn't seem like it's really a full competitor to Slingbox for streaming&#8230; Slingbox of course isn't a compeitor with GenieGo for downloading. So they are still a bit of apples-to-oranges and there is still a need for both if you want to stream live or in HD or over a mobile network.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

FYI, cellular streaming works via the Android app. Verizon's 4G LTE network works well to stream to my Razr Maxx.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

gpg said:


> FYI, cellular streaming works via the Android app. Verizon's 4G LTE network works well to stream to my Razr Maxx.


I just tried it from both an iPhone using Verizon LTE (full bars) and an iPad using AT&T LTE (full bars). Both come up with a pop-up message when you try to "watch now" that says "You must be connected to a Wi-Fi Network to start watching this video." I can't speak to Android but streaming is purposely disabled on the Apple platform. Wonder why they would uniquely enable it for Android only, or if this is just about them needing to play catch-up with the iOS apps?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the iOS platform has always been "ahead" that of the Android. This is the first time that iOS users need to catch up with Android, hopefully it won't be long

and you are right, the GenieGo and the Slingbox are targeted for different uses.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> PPV is also absent from the list of "eligible" content.
> 
> The reasoning doesn't make them any less of a limitation.
> 
> ...


Wow... There are so many things wrong with that as well as simple reasons why they are that way...

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Merg said:


> Wow... There are so many things wrong with that *as well as simple reasons why they are that wa**y.*..
> 
> - Merg


No kidding!

Most of those approaches deal with copyright, stability, common sense, best practices, and intended design.

Glad to see (and experience) these smart considerations by DirecTV in deploying GenieGo.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> Wow... There are so many things wrong with that as well as simple reasons why they are that way...


The information was gathered from publicly available (the result of a web search for "geniego limitations") DIRECTV GenieGo training materials and active directv.com website content.

I question how something can be wrong and yet justified by simple reasons.

It is important that consumers know the difference between the implication and the implementation.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lt's awfully helpful when one has first hand experience with a unit. Then one is less likely to make ignorant statements, though not necessarily immune to such.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I question how something can be wrong and yet justified by simple reasons.


Easy - wrong is a subjective term.

Folks with firsthand experience are likely among the best to determine "right" from "wrong" based on actual use.


----------

